# Tallahassee Fur trying to go to AC



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 11, 2008)

Is there anyone from Florida or surrounding area that would be able to pick me up so that I could go to AC?


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 11, 2008)

You might have better results if you went to a furry mailing list for Florida.  Though you may find a few fluttering about here.


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 11, 2008)

I know. I'm going to try there as well. I just wanted to try my luck here first.


----------

